

The Corrosive Downside of Acquihires - hkmurakami
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/05/13/the-corrosive-downside-of-acquihires

======
ritchiea
How profitable is the typical acquihire for founders? This article cites $5-15
million exits but I've also read about circumstances where the purpose of the
acquihire is largely to get the VCs something greater than zero for their
investment and for the founders to save face.

Is it really common for founders to walk out of an acquihire with millions in
the bank, as this article suggests? If founders can walk away with millions
for just competently attempting entrepreneurship then there is little doubt
the incentives are misaligned. But if founders earn little to nothing and VCs
get some cash returned to their funds, it's a more reasonable exit.

~~~
hkmurakami
That entirely depends on how much VC money they took

